# Old DX, New Photos



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2012)

Rode to the park to see if it was going to run well, which it did.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice bike...and pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Scott,
    If I'm not on my TF for the November ride is that my back-up? Nice bike-I have a '39 badged as a BFG with that same reflector topper! V/r Shawn


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 1, 2012)

*lookin gooood*

looks good scott


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice Ride!

Good Deal another DX'er on here.

What year is yours?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

MR, are you a DX fan? I have a 1948.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine is a 1950 BFG.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

Mines sporting an Admiral badge. Hope to get it back together and get some pics on here soon.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine has what looks like a brass badge. (once painted,then house over painted)...I stripped it.

Its the same oval as a Schwinn badge.

Its stamped 

B
F

G
O
O
D
R
I
C
H

Built By Schwinn

I just polished it to a sheen and I'll leave it that way.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 1, 2012)

Really sharp DX. Dig it! Cool to see you ride it. 

If it were mine I'm not sure if I would try to spiff up the paint a bit or just leave it as is. Guess it would depend on if the paint is stable enough to remove some of the rust stains. Either way it looks great. 

Nice to see photos without a fence or garage door behind the bike, like I usually do..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys. not really a Schwinn guy as most of you know, but I've always liked the look of the DX, and this one is a bit different from the usual. I believe it's a 1941.
Definitely not going to repaint or anything like that. it's a bit small, I just hope it isn't too uncomfortable to ride around.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

You still interested in my "The new world" lightweight?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 1, 2012)

bricycle said:


> You still interested in my "The new world" lightweight?




maybe, the problem is I'm broke at this very moment. lots of stuff has been popping up all at once. sell it if you need, or once I get back on an even keel I'll inquire of you.
thanks Brian!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 1, 2012)

I love the bike Scott.  Veeeeery cool!  It must be the oldest Challenger I've seen.  I too like the DX's even though they are kind of the Rodney Dangerfield of bikes. Even amongst the Schwinn guys (which I am).


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Nice*

Great pics of the BFG DX out to play at the park (ball park especially).  Brings back good memories.  In my opinion, just ride it. Really good OG paint and all the bling is there.  What a score.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 1, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys. not really a Schwinn guy as most of you know, but I've always liked the look of the DX, and this one is a bit different from the usual. I believe it's a 1941.
> Definitely not going to repaint or anything like that. it's a bit small, I just hope it isn't too uncomfortable to ride around.




For sure a 41, and yeah don't add any paint. You could lightly polish out the rust stains on the paint if you are careful. Amazing how well they clean up with a little polishing compound. Rubbing compound is too harsh, but a light touch with the polishing paste can work wonders.


----------



## snickle (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice bike indeed! I already snapped a photo and sent it to my multiple schwinn collecting contacts!


----------

